# Sabine



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

We may leave out TH pm or EARLY Fri am out of Sabine. May have room for one. Hoping to hit 80 mi. 31 Fountain 08 250 optis. PM me. Sorry Corey, lost your #. Trapper


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

Trapper, I am a good friend of spugersalty.sure would like to head out that far one day. I have only been out around 40 miles out of Sabine pass.


----------

